# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  Needed: 3d print nylon fitting

## CHANDLER

Need a small fitting printed for a offroad project to use the fitting at the fuel sender to move pickup to bottom of fuel cell. Part is designed in solidworks and not sure where to get one printed in nylon that can be submerged in gas. m

----------


## Bobby Lin

Hi! You can post your project requirement here (for free) and hire a qualified designer to do the designing for you. Hope this helps!  :Smile:

----------


## CHANDLER

> Hi! You can post your project requirement here (for free) and hire a qualified designer to do the designing for you. Hope this helps!


I got it figured out. Part in hand and installed.

----------


## Christian

Hi Chandler, 
I am going to answer your thread as more of an advice request rather than a project for someone to do, however if you have someone in your locality that has nylon filament and a materials compatibility datasheet this could be quite simple - where are you based?

Anyway on with my thoughts:
What you are asking for is material compatibility with select hydrocarbons post print.
It's an interesting question and I believe that SLS of a nylon powder is going to be your best bet (no binding agent to be broken down). FDM is another viable option depending on part accuracy required.
Really you need a datasheet for the specific material used in manufacture - so important to find out what your local suppliers have access to. I am sure you are aware general material datasheets are available on sites like MATWEB and more specifically: http://www.calpaclab.com/nylon-chemi...ibility-chart/

If I was you I would contact my local hubs that FDM or SLS nylon and ask them the question directly, or get them to give you a materials compatibility datasheet. I haven't had this come up before so I haven't looked into it - but if you are in or around Australia let me know and I will do some digging for you.

Regards

Christian

----------


## industrialforms

Hello we can do Nylon with Carbon 

Amazing quality and soooo strong !!!



We have formlabs and photocentric SLA machines in house !
Get in touch for best prices!


https://industrialforms.co.uk/produc...aphy-apparatus



Hello from Industrial Forms!

We can offer really good prices and great service for your product !
Get in touch for free quote or project review by sending me email 
robert.plauszewski@industrialforms.co.uk  or true our website 
www.industrialforms.co.uk

Ohh please don't forget visit our gallery to check our project !
We are doing the best service only !

----------

